# could she foal soon? **update - tragedy**



## SunnyDraco

Use the calculator for number of days in foal. Input the last day your mare was covered and then today's date. If she has reached 320 days, she is in the "safe zone" for foaling. Due dates are a complete guess, most mares foal on time foals anywhere from 320 days to 365 days
Steinbeck Country Equine Clinic - Calculators


----------



## nessa1579

Here are some pictures. Sorry that they aren't very clear, darn cell phones! Last picture is of her a week prior.


----------



## cmarie

By the udder pictures she has a ways to go yet.


----------



## nessa1579

Udder from today. It stayed this way all day and she isn't really finishing her grain anymore. Her temp today was 97.1 also.


----------



## nessa1579

Belly picture from today, also. Day 326


----------



## TheRoundPen

Subbing


----------



## SunnyDraco

She is doing some quick udder changes, looking forward to more updates


----------



## PaintHorseMares

nessa1579 said:


> My mare had been quite the loner today, standing away from the herd.


This is typical for pregnant mares. Our pregnant mare has preferred to be by herself since 6 months.


----------



## Reckyroo

Subbing :clap:


----------



## nessa1579

She's even bigger today! As soon as I get home I will get pictures  I'm thinking she will foal within the next week, but she's a maiden so I guess we will find out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Side shot from today. I'm having to post these separate since I'm using my phone.


----------



## nessa1579

Her teats, they had been staying for a few days but appear to have gone down. I'll try to get another picture later this evening.


----------



## SunnyDraco

If she is like a mare I know, baby will come in a couple days


----------



## nessa1579

Slightly more loosened vulva. Didn't mean for the last picture to be sideways :?


----------



## nessa1579

I was actually able to "milk" her today as well. Although its still fairly clear.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Yay, another baby thread to stalk!


----------



## nessa1579

Tonight's udder change


----------



## nessa1579

Ugh! Idk why it keeps posting these sideways! I guess I'll have to use to computer.


----------



## nessa1579

Her udder today


----------



## nessa1579

She's finally finishing all her grain again! Slowly but surely!


----------



## nessa1579

What do y'all think it'll be? And what day do you think she'll foal? Her due date is March 21st. And she is a dun and bred to Zippy Zevi Dasher, a dark bay stallion. I'm hoping for a grulla filly (although I have a feeling it's a colt) on March 19th


----------



## anniegirl

How's mamma doing? looks like she is getting close


----------



## FrostedLilly

I think she'll make it until March 21. But what do I know, really? These mares tend to be contrary to anything we guess! And I'll go with you and cross my fingers for a grulla filly! Best of luck with the foaling!


----------



## nessa1579

She hasn't foaled yet, she is looking like she's going to hang on to it for awhile longer. I'll get more pictures tomorrow she's a quite friendly when she is usually stand offish and nervous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Regarding the temperature...You need to take the temp in the morning and evening...at the same times every day. Mares/horses have lower temps in the morning then in the evening.

My mare has been averaging 97.5 in the morning, 98.5-99 in the evening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiverBelle

Mare thread to stalk! Yay!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Can't wait to see a new baby!


----------



## nessa1579

Today  still looks like she could go another couple weeks


----------



## nessa1579

Udder today


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Very Pretty girl you've got there! Wishing you a healthy and happy foaling!


----------



## nessa1579

Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

She looks as if she could foal very soon, her udder is very large, milk is sticky, and she has a five minute jello session going on after you touch her. Looking dropped and her vulva is very relaxed. It also has a brownish discharge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

Ooh, pretty mare! I love stalking pretty mares


----------



## nessa1579

Thank you  we tested her milk today as well and she is pretty close, probably not tonight (thankful for, it's going to be quite cold due to all the rain) but possibly tomorrow night 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

any new belly pix. is she pointing?


----------



## nessa1579

Here she is today, the other day she was looking almost not preggers, just fat lol. I've read about that happening as the foal turns, I'll see if I have a pic from that day


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

nessa1579 said:


> Here she is today, the other day she was looking almost not preggers, just fat lol. I've read about that happening as the foal turns, I'll see if I have a pic from that day


 
Yes as the foal turns they will get more "wide" than they look less pregnant as the foal goes into position.. but the bottom of the belly will point where the foals butt is setting


----------



## nessa1579

Udder today, this was after I milked her for the test though, her milk was very sticky and was a watered down whitish color. She has "milk veins" and on her udder her veins are even protruding from the pressure, looks like she could still fill up some to me.


----------



## nessa1579

This was about a week ago, but shows a little bit of change.


----------



## nessa1579

Well she is definitely wider! Wish I had a picture.


----------



## nessa1579

This is her today as well, the sun was shining in but it helps to see her shape. She is right next to the house so we can keep an eye on her


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

pic of one of my mares 2 days prior to foaling. MOST of mine get this point prior to foaling. Also. Notice how her udders are pointing in? Prior to foaling they will point down and or out.


----------



## nessa1579

Thank you so much for the reference!! I had been looking for some but couldn't find any that noticeably showed it.


----------



## BellaMFT

Can't wait to see the baby. I hope all goes well with your mare and her baby.


----------



## cmarie

This site has some reference pictures for you to compare with.
Foaling


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

nessa1579 said:


> Thank you so much for the reference!! I had been looking for some but couldn't find any that noticeably showed it.


Yup NP! though most of mine point I recently had a maiden mare who NEVER pointed. never waxed.. just popped out a foal on her due date! Maidens don't always follow the rules  though that one I posted for you was a maiden. she pointed relaxed in the rear, but did not wax


cmarie said:


> This site has some reference pictures for you to compare with.
> Foaling


Love that site!


----------



## nessa1579

I had read that they don't always point, my friend's mare actually was completely unexpected but foaled 2 days ago and she was a maiden. Although there is no foal today, darn. There is a lot of movement in her belly though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Here she is this morning


----------



## nessa1579

Vulva today, it looked really loose and was very pinkish/red on the inside. She's really squishy all around her buttock area.


----------



## nessa1579

Udder today, milk was very sticky, looks about the same color as the third picture on the foaling link (thank you for that btw!) I tested her and 4 out of 5 of the squares changed color.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

nessa1579 said:


> Udder today, milk was very sticky, looks about the same color as the third picture on the foaling link (thank you for that btw!) I tested her and 4 out of 5 of the squares changed color.


are you using the spa strips? i never did have luck with those suckers.. would show they were ready for a week before foaling! LOL


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

nessa1579 said:


> I had read that they don't always point, my friend's mare actually was completely unexpected but foaled 2 days ago and she was a maiden. Although there is no foal today, darn. There is a lot of movement in her belly though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They dont always point. but ive never had a mare foal whose ninnies were still pointing in towards each other. they always point down or out prior to foaling


----------



## nessa1579

Lol no, not the spa strips. Not too sure how you use those ones I've read so many different methods. We've only had one other mare foal before but I was only 9 so I don't remember too much from that one lol.


----------



## nessa1579

I just researched again and think I have a better understanding, it's 1:6 ratio correct? 1cc of milk to 6cc of distilled water for the spa strips? We were using a kit that our vet had recommended, predict-a-foal from Jeffers. Are spa strips the ones that test pH too? Lol I've gotten myself confused with all the different terminology.


----------



## Breezy2011

Subbing! Excited to see this foal! Hopefully she has it soon!!


----------



## nessa1579

Breezy2011 said:


> Subbing! Excited to see this foal! Hopefully she has it soon!!


I hope so! I'm going to lose my mind of she doesn't!! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

nessa1579 said:


> I just researched again and think I have a better understanding, it's 1:6 ratio correct? 1cc of milk to 6cc of distilled water for the spa strips? We were using a kit that our vet had recommended, predict-a-foal from Jeffers. Are spa strips the ones that test pH too? Lol I've gotten myself confused with all the different terminology.


 IAMRanch miniature horses. Driving bloodlines for sale.

the spa strips are just a bit cheaper is all. this site says they are harder to read.. but personally I didn't see the calcium and PH change at all the last week prior to foaling.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Subbing


----------



## nessa1579

Okay, thank you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I bought the spa(or pool) testing strips and everything to go with it, and I'll be darned if my mare absolutely will not allow me to milk her. Let me know how the strips work for you.


----------



## nessa1579

Will do 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

EmsTNWalkers said:


> I bought the spa(or pool) testing strips and everything to go with it, and I'll be darned if my mare absolutely will not allow me to milk her. Let me know how the strips work for you.


There is a trick to that.. take a large plastic syringe its like 3/4" diameter i think.. You saw off the end with the tiny squirt part.. than take the plunger out and put it through the end you sawed off. ... put the other end (where the plunger originally went through) on the teat.. and pull back the plunger.. (it sucks) mares are much more tolerant of this than you grabbing and squeezing their ninnies! 

If she wont even allow that.. have someone twitch her. Its good practice for when the foal comes. I do this will all my maiden mares prior to foaling so they get used to having their teats manipulated. The only one i did not would try to spin and knock over her newborn the first time he tried to nurse


----------



## nessa1579

Maybe it'll be tonight! Vet came by and said she looks ready, tests changed FAST and completely, and maybe the full moon will help me out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spitfire080905

cute mare. Hope she has a filly


----------



## nessa1579

Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mousie96

Oh I cant wait for this foal to be born too! Its the best seeing all of these threads, more for me to stalk


----------



## nessa1579

She's showing signs today, urinating a lot, wringing her tail, holding it away, and biting her sides a little  guess ill be camping tonight!  so ecstatic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Oooooh subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Name time! Any suggestions both barn and registered. Parents registered names are zippy zevi dasher and playboys wonder Lena. Any barn names about the moon would be super helpful as well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

So far we have zevis dashn wonder and neoma picked out  so so so excited! It would really stink if she played a trick on me lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic

Luna is a name I've always liked. It's moon in spanish.


----------



## nessa1579

We thought about that one, I really like it too, there was just one dilemma, we'd be naming two animals that lol. We used to raise alpacas and had one named that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Farmchic said:


> Luna is a name I've always liked. It's moon in spanish.


Loved Luna myself, Luna is actually goddess of the moon ;-)


----------



## Breezy2011

I also really like the name Luna! I hope she foals tonight! Or soon!


----------



## nessa1579

Thank you guys  what about colt names?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh boy hope you have a foal tonight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I like Odyssey...not specifically moon...but definitely the whole moon and stars.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

I really like that name, I'll definitely have to consider
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Here's my view for the night


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm jealous! My cam I got won't pick up good! I can't see a thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I'm jealous! My cam I got won't pick up good! I can't see a thing!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh I'm sleeping in the upstairs part of the barn, it's quite chilly must I add lol. I do t have the luxury of owning cameras for her stall. So wish I did though!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh! That's awesome! I have my mother in laws back porch to lay on. Lol I'm getting my kids to sleep the I'm headed back out for a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Subbing!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I hope you have a baby tonight! Good luck! Oh and updates are required lol


----------



## nessa1579

Lol right now (as I secretly spy from above lol) she's constantly switching which leg to Rest, still swishing her tail, has peed a good bit all small amounts, her stool is really loose, and she's fairly alert. I went down there once and she did NOT want me by her. So still have my hopes up!  I'll let everyone know as it goes. Oh, she keeps walking circles too, going to her hay, then stopping, then she'll go back. Circles about 4x every 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Breezy2011

I will be keeping this thread up! Can't wait to see baby!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Come on baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

She's laying down! She hardly lays down too


----------



## nessa1579

Contractions!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Subbing!


----------



## Breezy2011

Come on Baby!!! Can you get pictures?


----------



## nessa1579

She's in her first stages, if I'm able to sneak around her without her noticing I will, though the lights downstairs are off so she is more comfortable. I'm not sure if I'd be able to get clear ones. I'll try though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Well, I was going to go to bed (already falling asleep), but maybe I can stay awake long enough to see a baby announcement


----------



## TheRoundPen

Can't wait


----------



## nessa1579

She's up now, resting, walking circles and sometimes eating. Poor things looks so uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011

Hopefully she has it before midnight! Because that is when I am going to bed!


----------



## nessa1579

She's down again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011

Too bad you didn't have a live camera, so we could all watch!


----------



## nessa1579

I know, it'd definitely come in handy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Come on mamma show us the goods!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011

What time is it there? Here it is 10:30pm


----------



## nessa1579

It's 11:30 here in AL. She's going back and forth between stretched out and sitting up now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

She's quite "vocal" now. Nickering and grunting a good bit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Sending safe vibes your way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Well, it's 6am and still nothing. Not hardly laborish anymore. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Same here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

She has tarted showing some signs again, she's now pushing her hind end up against the sides in her stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

nessa1579 said:


> She has tarted showing some signs again, she's now pushing her hind end up against the sides in her stall.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine usually do that a good week before foaling. and have contractions/freak out about two weeks prior to delivery. 

I think you are closer than that though. 

Here is hoping for tonight!


----------



## nessa1579

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Mine usually do that a good week before foaling. and have contractions/freak out about two weeks prior to delivery.
> 
> I think you are closer than that though.
> 
> Here is hoping for tonight!


Thank you  she is looking horribly miserable and was really uncomfortable last night. I'm hoping it'll be tonight though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

We're on again tonight, her milk is getting quite white and she has A LOT of it. Tested her again and changed within 5 seconds. She's even showing signs all day and has broken a sweat so hopefully it'll be tonight!! I'll be sure to keep everyone updated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

OMG Yayyyyyy!!! Please keep us updated, I can't wait!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Sounds like it 
Sending good foaling vibes


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Come on baby! Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

She's very miserable looking tonight. So hopefully that's a good sign  her most active time last night was between 11:30/12 central time. So hopefully it'll be born around then 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Lots of grunting so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Come on baby!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh boy!!! Come on bebehhhhh


----------



## nessa1579

Starting to really swish her tail now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Laying down a few times 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Can't see much since we turns all the lights off this time to give her more privacy, but thinking she is about to be in stage 2 of foaling!! She's is laying down with very labored breathing and grunts.  yay! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horatio

Wow, how exciting, I wish you and your mare the best of luck!!


----------



## sssmith

Happy foaling!


----------



## cmarie

Happy foaling


----------



## TheRoundPen

can't wait for a baby update


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Come on mom! We want to meet baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

So far she keeps doing the same thing, she'll stand switching legs, swishing her tail some, then she'll lay down for 5-10 minutes, heavy breathing/grunting, and rolling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Oh, she is HORRIBLY gassy too lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith

I have a six year old mare that was a rescue... when I got her 3 years ago, she was 8 months pregnant and I had no idea she was in foal.... she was only 3, and a maiden.... and your descriptions above sound a lot like what she and I went through.... for like 4 weeks  I slept outside on a cot MOST of those nights... tail switching, holding, moaning, groaning, breathing hard, up and down and up and down.... I was so exhausted that the ONE night that I fell asleep while laying down with my son... she foaled. SNEAKY MARE! I swear she overcooked her for a whole month JUST so I would go in the house and leave her alone!! Im definitely not saying your girls not about to pop that little treasure out, but I know from experience how tricky they can be!!! Good luck! And I hope to wake up to 4 tiny hooves here!


----------



## sssmith

oh, and the gas.... my mares favorite thing to do was back her hocks straight up to my cot, by my head.... and she would stand there and switch her tail, right in my face... she felt like we were bonding.... I felt like she needed gas x!


----------



## nessa1579

sssmith said:


> oh, and the gas.... my mares favorite thing to do was back her hocks straight up to my cot, by my head.... and she would stand there and switch her tail, right in my face... she felt like we were bonding.... I felt like she needed gas x!


LOL! My mare is a week past due and also a maiden, I'm hoping she foals at least tonight or tomorrow night since I'm on spring break. The test we used says she should foal, but guess I'll find out soon enough. Ugh I really hope it's tonight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar

Subbing!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Do you have a baby?! We need updates!!! lol


----------



## nessa1579

Lol so far no, she got pretty active from 3-now so I guess it could still happen. All the horses that have foaled here seem to like the 7:00 time lol. Though of its not today, it better be tonight! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Her udder is huge and very full today.


----------



## nessa1579

She tightened up some when I looked, but she looks loose and is a reddish pink on the inside.


----------



## nessa1579

I let her out into the field with my 2 year old and my gelding (Her half of the herd lol). She's not really grazing but keeps walking from patch to patch and is pretty clingy to the gelding which normally she's more of a loner.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar

How's she doing now? I can't wait for the little foal!


----------



## EliRose

Mares are evil T.T


----------



## nessa1579

She's grazing, switching her tail, holding it away from her, mostly it as of right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spitfire080905

I have been involved in foaling, lambing, and kidding. They all go when no one is watching. I have spent 3 hours with a ewe in labor and I went up to the house for 45 min and came back to twins. They like to be alone. We set up a camera that feeds into the house on the TV so that we can watch that way. It lets them have their alone time and us still be able to see if they lamb, foal, or kid out.


----------



## nessa1579

Spitfire080905 said:


> I have been involved in foaling, lambing, and kidding. They all go when no one is watching. I have spent 3 hours with a ewe in labor and I went up to the house for 45 min and came back to twins. They like to be alone. We set up a camera that feeds into the house on the TV so that we can watch that way. It lets them have their alone time and us still be able to see if they lamb, foal, or kid out.


I know, that's why I decided to stay upstairs and quiet so she won't hear or see me. I leave about 5/6 in the am so if she is about to she can have her privacy. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Lol, according to me little brother who's not a horse person she plans on having it in the day and it'll be "gray" so maybe I'll get my grulla lol it was in his dream 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy

Subbing! Good Luck!!


----------



## nessa1579

She's been standing in this position quite a few times today.


----------



## nessa1579

Really relaxed today. Her muscles are super squishy too.


----------



## nessa1579

Front/side view.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Come out babyyyy!!!


----------



## Celeste

Now I have to explain to the DH why people post pictures of their horse's girlie parts.................


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Any update?


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar

How is she?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Come on baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Little more anxious than last night, sounds more uncomfortable. Keeps moving around for the most part. Last night she was most active between 3 and 7 so I guess we'll see 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Well, still no baby. Vet is coming by later to check her and make sure everything is okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Vet said it is possible for her to have it tonight, but not likely. It'll probably be a couple days. Baby is getting into position but is still pretty far down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well at least you know everything is ok. This is crazy what these mares are doing to us! Mare mind games LOL!


----------



## nessa1579

Haha very true! We're hoping that maybe the front coming through tonight will give her that extra push 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

And we've picked out a registered name... Playboys wonder when lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

As Wonder when are you coming baby?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> As Wonder when are you coming baby?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol yup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I hope you have some action tonight!


----------



## nessa1579

EmsTNWalkers said:


> I hope you have some action tonight!


I'm hoping so too! Doesn't seem too likely but maybe that's what she wants lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Well she wouldn't even touch her grain tonight, instead she would paw and knock it out, just kind of playing in it. There's a front coming in tonight and I'm not staying outside, so maybe just maybe it'll be tonight. Fingers crossed!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011

As a lot of people said... mares usually will wait until the ONE time you are not there...


----------



## nessa1579

Lol well good, I won't be there tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

There better be a foal by tomorrow!


----------



## nessa1579

WE HAVE A BABY!!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

nessa1579 said:


> WE HAVE A BABY!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



OMG!!!! Yay!!!! Congratulations on your Easter baby! pictures pictures pictures!


----------



## Jake and Dai

We NEED pictures!!!!

:-D Congratulations Nessa!


----------



## anniegirl

:happydance::happydance:OMG!!!!!!! YAYYYY!!! Congrats!!!!!! picsssssssssssssss:happydance::happydance:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congrats! Now we need pictures


----------



## Cacowgirl

Waiting for pics & info.....


----------



## nessa1579

_Posted via Mobile Device_

I will post once the vet comes and leaves  she's a red dun filly though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

nessa1579 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> I will post once the vet comes and leaves  she's a red dun filly though
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Awesome, isn't that what you were hoping for?! How exciting! I'm a bit jealous though LOL! I'm stillll waiting.


----------



## nessa1579

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Awesome, isn't that what you were hoping for?! How exciting! I'm a bit jealous though LOL! I'm stillll waiting.


 I was originally hoping for a grulla filly, but red dun was my next choice, so I'll take it!


----------



## cmarie

congrats.


----------



## nessa1579

I have to get the other computer to post pictures, this one is not cooperating with me! also, how do you add that the baby has arrived to the title? lol


----------



## scubadreams

Congrats on the Easter baby :hug: :clap:


----------



## nessa1579

Ugh the horse forum just won't let me post pictures today!  I'll try again in an hour.


----------



## SunnyDraco

nessa1579 said:


> I have to get the other computer to post pictures, this one is not cooperating with me! also, how do you add that the baby has arrived to the title? lol


To change the thread title, report the original post that started the thread and write in the report box what you want to add to the thread title. Then a mod can change it for you :wink:


----------



## nessa1579

Ill post more pictures later


----------



## scubadreams

What a lite sweetie


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Awwww just look at that long legged baby! How precious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai

I'll change the title. 

Only because you posted a picture. LOL


----------



## cmarie

Oh sweet just look at those legs.


----------



## BellaMFT

so cute! Congrats!! We definitely need more pictures.


----------



## nessa1579

She's definitely got LONG legs, but she knows how to use them! Bunny definitely suits her, she hops and jumps around like one! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

CONGRATS!!!! I can't believe slept through this!!!!!!!! SWEET BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaLover

Congratulations on a beautiful, healthy filly!!  Looking forward to more pics


----------



## anniegirl

What a little doll


----------



## greentree

When she unfolds she is going to be HUGE!!
Gorgeous baby! Congratulations!!!

Nancy


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Holy legs, Batman!!

What a gorgeous Easter surprise!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

The Easter Bunny was sure good to you! Does she have socks on all those long legs?


----------



## nessa1579

The only leg I can tell for sure right now is her back right, but I think that's the only one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Here she is, more pictures in just a moment


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh my gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Momma standing guard


----------



## scubadreams

Gosh she such a beautiful color :happydance:


----------



## nessa1579

Bunny!


----------



## nessa1579

Hungry baby


----------



## SunnyDraco

So adorable! Congrats again


----------



## nessa1579

Need name suggestions  Bunny doesn't fit her at all. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mochachino

Adorable and look at those legs! Congrats!


----------



## EliRose

CONGRATS! What a beautiful lady!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I like wonder when. Like mystic wonder when and call her mystic or wonder. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Can you video a bit? Or give us so descriptive words I'll look up some different meanings and similar words.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Uploading videos to YouTube now she's quite independent and such a spit fire! But yet she's really sweet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar

nessa1579 said:


> Uploading videos to YouTube now she's quite independent and such a spit fire! But yet she's really sweet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Name her Spitfire!


----------



## nessa1579

Playboys Wonder When - YouTube

The link should take you to a video of her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

too cute! Congrats on a healthy baby.


----------



## nessa1579

Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Playboys Wonder When - YouTube

There's another one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

She is adorable!


----------



## nessa1579

Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

The name NEEDS to have an Easter theme, after all!! barn name BUNNY!


----------



## nessa1579

Lol, I was tempted to name her peep or peeps lol. Bunny doesn't seem to fit her, I would like an Easter theme though lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

How about Pascha, that's Easter in Latin. People would always want to know what such a unique name means, then you can share your Easter baby story 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

EmsTNWalkers said:


> How about Pascha, that's Easter in Latin. People would always want to know what such a unique name means, then you can share your Easter baby story
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Neat name! I have quite a few unusual names lol, do you know how you pronounce it?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

It's pronounced like posh-ka
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

EmsTNWalkers said:


> It's pronounced like posh-ka
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ooo, I may decide to use that one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures

Congrats on your new foal!! very cute


----------



## Breezy2011

Congradulations! I guess it is true that mares will have the foal when the person leaves!


----------



## nessa1579

Lol guess so, we figured se would foal last night, so we decided to stay out just hoping everything would go well and it went extremely well. Even the vet was surprised since she was a maiden and had no bruising, the baby was even very healthy. We also decided on a name, Rezy, it's short for resurrection. Plus it's unique
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I love rezy! Very cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I love rezy! Very cool!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Congratulations!! She is just gorgeous! Love those legs, wow!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats, what a cute filly!!  Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## nessa1579

Went out there this morning, and man is she spunky! Jumping and running laps around momma lol. I think momma might be getting tired of keeping up with her already
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThatAppy

Her leggies are so long! She's adorable!!!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Congrats! So adorable!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Awww what a cutie! Congrats on the Easter foal!


----------



## nessa1579

Just took her out and instead of following momma, she decided to visit all the people lol. It was so cute. She was running laps and bucking around momma too, lol Lena (the mom) I think is getting worn out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horatio

She is a stunner, that's for sure!!
As far as names go, hmm tough process, I'll put in a few if you'd like...
Leto (mother of the twin gods, Apollo and Artemis), Fawn, Dalga, Velvet, Sunny, Bambina, Flare, April, Sassy.. cant think of any others haha


----------



## nessa1579

Goofy girl


----------



## nessa1579

Rezy kept walking up to me


----------



## nessa1579

Play time


----------



## nessa1579

Vroom vroom


----------



## nessa1579

Sleepy baby  just focus on the baby lol


----------



## countryryder

Aww,she's so sweet!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

ahhh she is so cute!


----------



## Merlot

Beautiful baby - lovely markings


----------



## txlovemyhorses

Congrats on your beautiful filly I love her markings and those legs wow


----------



## Corporal

D'AWW!! SO CUTE!!
You can Keep your mewling infants. I'll take a foal or a puppy ANY day!! =D


----------



## nessa1579

Rezy running her laps - YouTube

Here's Rezy running her laps this morning. Hmm thinking I may have bred a Bronc rather than a barrel horse prospect. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

Rezy playing - YouTube
Here she is again, this girl has some attitude! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

She is unbelievabely cuteeeee!!!!


----------



## nessa1579

anniegirl said:


> She is unbelievabely cuteeeee!!!!


Thank you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly

So stinkin' adorable!!!


----------



## nessa1579

Here she is found out mommy wasn't a maiden yesterday.


----------



## nessa1579

Jumping prospect? Lol


----------



## nessa1579

Big girl


----------



## nessa1579

She hit the ground running!


----------



## nessa1579

Sweet girl, Rezy


----------



## nessa1579

A collage I put together of her, bottom right is her at 1 or 2 days old, and the other two at 1 1/2 months old


----------



## anniegirl

She is beautiful!!!!!LOVEEE her colour!!!


----------



## texasgal

So cute.


----------



## nessa1579

Thank y'all both  her color is changing actually, around her eyes has gotten really dark, the roots of her mane and tail are dark and the spots on her legs where she has started shedding are black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Love the "jump" pic of her-cute face markings!


----------



## nessa1579

We lost Rezy today :'(. Se somehow broke her leg, broke it so bad she had to be out down :'(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Oh no!!!! I am so sorry for your loss, horrible, sad news.


----------



## Kayella

Oh Nessa I am so sorry ):


----------



## Druydess

That is tragic!! So sorry to hear about your sweet girl..


----------



## SunnyDraco

Oh no, I am so sorry. She will be missed dearly, but somethings are just out of our control. *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Oh noooooo...Im so sorry to hear about your girl....   my heart is breaking for you...


----------



## EliRose

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Reckyroo

So so sorry - what a beautiful girl and such a sad ending xx hugs xx


----------



## texasgal

Oh noooooo ... so sorry!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh I'm so, so sorry  I can't imagine how sad you must be, my thoughts are with you and with Mama mare as well. -hugs-


----------



## krazygirl1

I am so sorry =(


----------



## Muppetgirl

That's so sad, I'm so very sorry for your loss:-(


----------



## nessa1579

Thanks everybody, it's been really really hard. Especially after waiting so long and it happened so quickly. We were hoping all the way to the vet that it wouldn't be that bad. Guess everything happens for a reason though. She was very close to my heart, I miss her very very much. It's hard going out there and not seeing her, yet seeing her things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLauren

I'm so sorry. It's so difficult losing a beautiful creature.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

so sorry


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Oh no!! I am so terribly sorry for your loss!!! My heartbreaks for you and your mare. :'-(


----------



## Merlot

So sorry to hear this, really feel for you.


----------



## Golden Horse

So sorry, it is heartbreaking to lose a little one like that, such a little cutie.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm so sorry for your loss. Many ((((hugs)))) from me.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Very sad to read this and I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## morganarab94

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## MGTS

Hugs - so sorry for your loss.
Never easy losing any of them - always harder losing the special ones 

Your Rezy is up at Rainbow Bridge playing with our Buddy (also a dislocated hip & broken leg - last month) .... I'm sure he will enjoy a little one his size to run with.


----------



## Roperchick

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry hon. ((Hugz))


----------



## nessa1579

MGTS said:


> Hugs - so sorry for your loss.
> Never easy losing any of them - always harder losing the special ones
> 
> Your Rezy is up at Rainbow Bridge playing with our Buddy (also a dislocated hip & broken leg - last month) .... I'm sure he will enjoy a little one his size to run with.


So sorry to hear that! Makes it easier for me to say that the most special ones have to be taken early.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MGTS

nessa1579 said:


> So sorry to hear that! Makes it easier for me to say that the most special ones have to be taken early.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Absolutely they are! Buddy was our tiny twin that never should have lived according to our vet - he lived to 3 days past his 1 year birthday. And he lived every moment he had to the fullest - running full speed to attempt to keep up with his 2 y.o. half brother (he darn near could!). My 3 y/o daughter likes to remind us that Buddy & Bull (our old stallion) are up at Rainbow Bridge together so "the old man" can keep an eye out for Buddy to make sure "the big horses are nice to little Buddy". So I reckon "The Old Man" is keeping his eye out for Rezy as well now while those two raise hell running circles around him.


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry to hear of this tragedy. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## Corporal

Prayers sent for your loss.


----------



## 2manypets

I'm sorry for the loss


----------



## nessa1579

MGTS said:


> Absolutely they are! Buddy was our tiny twin that never should have lived according to our vet - he lived to 3 days past his 1 year birthday. And he lived every moment he had to the fullest - running full speed to attempt to keep up with his 2 y.o. half brother (he darn near could!). My 3 y/o daughter likes to remind us that Buddy & Bull (our old stallion) are up at Rainbow Bridge together so "the old man" can keep an eye out for Buddy to make sure "the big horses are nice to little Buddy". So I reckon "The Old Man" is keeping his eye out for Rezy as well now while those two raise hell running circles around him.


We've got a few up there too  it's quite funny actually, the day after both her and another mare of ours passed we seen a rainbow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579

For anybody who might be interested, I'm posting her radiographs.


----------



## nessa1579

2nd one


----------



## nessa1579

3rd one


----------



## nessa1579

And here the last one.


----------



## MGTS

ouch :-( yeah those radiographs tell it all...in such a bad spot too for any hope of repair. 

***I wont get into how many in the last 10 years we have had go.... such is how it goes when you have horses this many years - those two this past month were just our most recent and the hardest ones lately.


----------

